# BHFSL sight



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

I am looking for help in choosing a sight and what the rules/limitations are for this class. Length from the front of the bow, and type of pin permitted. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Most of the Upper echelon of BHFS shooters are using the Spott Hogg sight and though it can extend a good way, they are keeping it about 3-4 inches from the riser.
.019 pins are the most popular.
That being said, I prefer the Axcel HD Pro 5 pins. top- 3 .019. bottom 2 .010.
5 fixed pins are the rule. Moving or adjusting the sights once you've started your round.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm using a spott hogg it sight with top two pins .029 and bottom three pins .019 with my eyes 0.10 is too hard for me to see anymore if I could I would use the same pin setup as Mag41vance


----------



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you for the answers. I used to shoot the class 25 years ago and am just getting back into it. In the past you were limited to 5" if I remember correctly and no levels. I have looked over the NFAA rules and see nothing about length of the sight from the bow. Levels are now legal and so are lighted pins. With my older eyes I will have to play with the pins. Mag41vance and rogersaddler - Thank you for your help and information!

rogersaddler - Learned to shoot archery and lived in Holland, Mich. for many years. Great state to live in.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Metaleer said:


> Thank you for the answers. I used to shoot the class 25 years ago and am just getting back into it. In the past you were limited to 5" if I remember correctly and no levels. I have looked over the NFAA rules and see nothing about length of the sight from the bow. Levels are now legal and so are lighted pins. With my older eyes I will have to play with the pins. Mag41vance and rogersaddler - Thank you for your help and information!
> 
> rogersaddler - Learned to shoot archery and lived in Holland, Mich. for many years. Great state to live in.


There is no longer a limit on the length the sight extension.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Metaleer said:


> I am looking for help in choosing a sight and what the rules/limitations are for this class. Length from the front of the bow, and type of pin permitted. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


Since you use the terminologh BHFSL, I'm assuming you are going to be competing in NFAA events.

So the definitive source is the NFAA Constitution and By-Laws, which can be downloaded from their website. Note that the way the equipment rules are setup, you must first refer to the Bowhunter Freestyle rules, and then the differences for BHFSL (which is basically that you must draw the string with the fingers or a tab or glove, plus limitation on how the fingers are placed on the string and how you anchor (no string walking or face walking).

Here is a quote from the 2013-2014 edition:

F. Freestyle Bowhunter:
1. A maximum of (5) five fixed reference points: Points of attachment shall not be considered reference points. A line running vertically from its top attachment in the pin guard to its bottom attachment in the pin guard would be legal. Sighting reference points, string peep (with or without a lens) and/or kisser button may not be moved during a round. Scopes, clickers and draw checks are not allowed. A round or oval housing around the points of reference is not considered a scope as long as no lens is used. No additional pin guard may be used. A sight pin consisting of a housing with a hole through it, that does not contain a fixed reference point within the hole, is not allowed.
2. Release aids will be permitted. In the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers or release aids.
3. A pinguard mounted on the sight, and a level mounted anywhere will be legal in this style of shooting, provided that there are no additional marks or blemishes on either of these items that could be used for sighting.
4. A string of suitable material with a center serving and end servings of the same or different color than the string may be used. One consistent nocking point only is permitted. Nocking point locators shall not extend more than ½ inch above or below the arrow nock when at full draw. Brush buttons and string silencers properly attached will be legal.
5. One anchor point only is permitted.
6. All arrows shall be identical in size, length, weight, and fletching with allowances for wear and tear.
7. Brush buttons, string silencer, positioned no closer than midway between the nocking point and where the string touches the wheel/cam, and bow quiver installed on the opposite side of the sight window, with no part of the quiver or attachments visible in the sight window are legal. One straight stabilizer, coupling device included if used, which cannot exceed 12 inches at any time, as measured from the back of the bow, V-bar, counterbalance and string dampeners may be used.
8. An archer will not be permitted to change the draw weight of the bow during a round.
9. During a round no adjustments may be made to the bow and its related equipment unless equipment failure is recognized.

G. Freestyle Limited Bowhunter:
1. Same as Freestyle Bowhunter except for these restrictions:
1.1 Release aids shall be limited to gloves, tabs and fingers. In the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers.
1.2 An archer must draw and anchor the bowstring with the index finger touching the nock throughout the draw and release of the arrow. When the index finger is placed above the nock, the middle finger is placed below the nock, the third finger, if used, must touch the middle finger; or the index finger must touch the bottom of the nock with the middle finger touching the index finger, and the third finger, if used, touching the middle finger. Finger position may not be changed during competition. In the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers.

So in response to your specific question, there isn't a limit on how far the sight can be extended from the bow, pins can be plain or fiber-optic or even lighted.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Metaleer said:


> Thank you for the answers. I used to shoot the class 25 years ago and am just getting back into it. In the past you were limited to 5" if I remember correctly and no levels. I have looked over the NFAA rules and see nothing about length of the sight from the bow. Levels are now legal and so are lighted pins. With my older eyes I will have to play with the pins. Mag41vance and rogersaddler - Thank you for your help and information!
> 
> rogersaddler - Learned to shoot archery and lived in Holland, Mich. for many years. Great state to live in.


Your welcome Metaleer I'm alway glad to help out a fellow archer especially anyone that shoots or wants to shoot pins. Here in Michigan all of us that shoot target with pins are a very good group to shoot with. After all of the outdoor shoots we all get together for some group pictures and it seems that we are the only ones that do that


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the 'front' of a bow is the side facing the archer and the 'back' of the bow faces the targets.


----------



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes, I do plan on shooting both NFAA and FITA tournaments (NFAA #649XX). I used to shoot a lot in the eighties and had an average of 294/30X plus or minus a few for many years. This average allowed me to be lucky enough to win numerous tri-state tournaments. But the rules have changed since I last shot. A bad accident has kept me out of shooting archery for many years. I had read the rules but was not sure if I was missing something. Numerous emails have gone unanswered to the state of Maine NFAA. This lead me to asking questions in this forum, knowing I would get help and the right answers. There are not many finger shooters out there, but it is to me the only way to shoot.

I miss the fellowship that I had experienced in Michigan. As rodgersaddler explained it was more than just shooting, it was like belonging to a brotherhood. It continued in NJ with Wo-Pe-Na, Oradell and Lincoln County archers. I had an archery shop and indoor range, and taught Hunter Ed. for NJ for 13 years. 

You do not see the crowds at shoots anymore, which is a shame. I have built a rifle and archery range at my home to help others. I still teach both and hope to start an archery club in the near future. We had six shooters the other night and had a cookout after we got done shooting. The fellowship was great. So if you are in the Warren, Maine area please drop me a line and come and shoot with us.

Thank you one and all for your help. In a short period of time many questions have been answered. That is what makes this forum so great.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

If you have trouble seeing your pins, a verifier is legal to install in your peep. Its helped me a ton.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

So in bhfs you are allowed a single 12" bar or are you allowed to run a side bar as well?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

hollywood88 said:


> So in bhfs you are allowed a single 12" bar or are you allowed to run a side bar as well?


One straight stabilizer, coupling device included if used, which cannot exceed 12 inches at any time, as measured from the back of the bow, V-bar, counterbalance and string dampeners may be used.

So yes, you can have a 12" stabilizer (on the "back of the bow", the side AWAY from the archer, plus a v-bar or counterbalance which I think you are calling a side bar.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

hollywood88 said:


> So in bhfs you are allowed a single 12" bar or are you allowed to run a side bar as well?


I think you're asking about a sight extension of 12" which is excessive but OK. As far as a slide; No movable sights in BHFS.


----------



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

ccwilder
I have not tried a verifier yet, but it is nice to knowI can use one. Thanks


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

Just asking as i saw some guys at indoor nationals a few years back that had 12" b stinger up front and a 8" b stinger out the side and using pins. Wasn't sure if that was bhfs or not.I've always shot fs as i prefer no equipment restrictions but was curious


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

The main reason I chose the spott hogg it over the Axcell hd is I like the vertical wire I use it to aim off of as opposed to holding my pin high or low plus it helps keep me in line for the 70 and 80 yard shots. They are both great sights


----------



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

rogersaddler
I can see where the wire would make a big difference in aiming especially at distances where you have no pin. My wife found an older Apex sight that I have been using but of course there is no vertical wire. To show you how long it has been since I last shot, most of my sights are Check-it units. I am purchasing a Davis sight for indoor (BH and FS) and outdoor (FS) use. Apex will go on the hunting bow. Looks like the Spot Hogg is a winner for outdoor BHFSL. Thank you for your help. 

When we retired we wanted to stay on the coast and Maine reminded us of Michigan the most.

Mathews Conquest 2 (one hunting and one target) and Conquest 3 (target)
Just getting back into shooting fingers BH and FS. Target bows changed over to SS Cams. All help and pointers welcome.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Maine is a beautiful state and it's great to hear all that you do to help out kids and other shooters. when I first moved to Alpena from lake Orion and joined the club up here they had no youth programs well lets just say I changed that and it is still going and this will be the 14th year for it.
Before I got the spott hogg it sight I would drill a couple of holes in my sight and put a piece of high visibility fishing in there for the vertical wire including my hunting sight


----------



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

You read my mind. I just tried a fine piece of electrical wire taped to the outside for trial purposes. It works better than I thought it would. I teach welding and machining at night and sub during the day at Mid-Coast School of Technology. Looks like I have a new spare time project.

We live near the coast on a small 50 acre farm that sits on a 550 acre lake. Took 15 years to find the right place to retire to. I figure like you do I am sure, it is time to give back and share what I can. Ever get to Maine, look us up, you have a place to stay.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Metaleer said:


> You read my mind. I just tried a fine piece of electrical wire taped to the outside for trial purposes. It works better than I thought it would. I teach welding and machining at night and sub during the day at Mid-Coast School of Technology. Looks like I have a new spare time project.
> 
> We live near the coast on a small 50 acre farm that sits on a 550 acre lake. Took 15 years to find the right place to retire to. I figure like you do I am sure, it is time to give back and share what I can. Ever get to Maine, look us up, you have a place to stay.


If your on facebook add me as a contact My fb name is the same as my AT name I'm the only one in Alpena Michigan


----------

